# Vegas Robaina's



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone has ever come across a fake vegas robaina? I was reading somewhere that these cigars are not really counterfeited since they are not as popular and well known as Montecristos and Cohibas, but that article might have been old.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I got a fiver of fake VR's from Poland


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> I got a fiver of fake VR's from Poland


:tpd: They are out there, mostly the Don Alejandro.


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

I don't have any pictures, but I purchased a famoso on a trip last year and the band was gold and red/garnet color. I had a box come to me a bit later. Passed all the checks. Looked and smoked great but the band was gold/brown. Definately not the same band color. Now I am hoping the fake was the one I bought away, but I leery to research.


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

I have my 15ct. traveldor in front of me, with a Unico purchased from a B&M last year, and a Famoso from the 2nd box I ever bought earlier this year.
Both bands are gold and brown, but the brown is different; the Unico brown is darker. Hmmmm...:bx 
(box was from trusted source)


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

audio1der said:


> I have my 15ct. traveldor in front of me, with a Unico purchased from a B&M last year, and a Famoso from the 2nd box I ever bought earlier this year.
> Both bands are gold and brown, but the brown is different; the Unico brown is darker. Hmmmm...:bx
> (box was from trusted source)


Thanks for the responses, I have had three vegas robaina's, two were from a reputable source (one from Grand Cayman and one from an airport in Europe) and these two had different bands, which I guess is common for vegas robaina's (see link below). Someone recently gave me one a third one (a Don Alejandro to be exact) and I really have no way of knowing if it is real. The band is a little different from my previous robaina's, however, it does look pretty clean (I guess there is no way to know from the band alone).

http://www.cigaraficionado.com/Cigar/CA_Counterfeits/Counterfeit_Page/0,3391,78,00.html

Just wondering, thanks again for the info.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

carbonbased_al said:


> I got a fiver of fake VR's from Poland


:r :r :r


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

montecristo#2- I'll trade you any questionable VR's you have for a box of Monte #2's I have where the bands are also an off-shade of brown  
They were purchased in the DR, but are genuine Habanos :sl :c


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

[
http://www.cigaraficionado.com/Cigar/CA_Counterfeits/Counterfeit_Page/0,3391,78,00.html

Thanks for the link. Now I have a RASS problem.


----------



## cvm4 (Sep 10, 2005)

I saw a box of fake Unicos and DA's while in Mexico. I knew because the box-code was an old one and the warranty #'s on the sticker was the same on both boxes.


----------



## Hbooker (Jan 1, 2000)

Funny you should ask,
Just last week I was attending a trade show for the plumbing trade and when I drove up I saw the owner of the company I work for.

(we met before I became employed - when I was a Cigar Distributor) 

Well, since I had become employed I treat him like a normal Joe, as in hey there AHole, that kinda thing.. you know cigar friends type of comradere..
Well I saw him and grabed 2 Coros and walked up to his truck and clipped one and handed it to him and told him here this aughta make your day with all the shit cigars you smoke.. (hehe) he really loves gars but he is rather limited on access not $$..

After a few minute he grabs his little traveldor and pulls out this cigar (there where 4 of them in there he hands it to me, It was obviously suppose to be a Don Alejandro but this was the ugliest cigar I had ever seen, I took it and looked at it the damn thing was pregnant in the center like a blunt or some crap, the bands were legit but the were almost midway and upsidedown.

He handed it to me and proudly stated "see I have connections too" I responded ohh yeah I see that and promptly handed it back to him and told him to enjoy it.

Man you think a guy that makes like 4 mil a year would at least know a fake LOL.....
Yeah they are out there..

I did contact "his connection" I asked him not to "provide " any more smokes from "that source" as they were totaly fake, to prove it I said simple grab a Fuax, and here is a real one. 
Afterwards he was like ohh I see....
I hadn't seen such a faux for a real long time.


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

carbonbased_al said:


> I got a fiver of fake VR's from Poland


Oh yeah, they're out there alright.


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> I got a fiver of fake VR's from Poland


ROFL! I had a whole box of those Polish suckers! I'd say Just about all of the Cuban Brands are faked. The only safe bet is to trust your source. Secondly, some of the less popular vitola's are rarely faked. For example, you'd be hard pressed to find a fake Quintaro Brevas or a Juan Lopez Corona. It's possible but a lot less likely than a Monte #2 or a Cohiba Esplendido.


----------



## dizzydog (May 13, 2006)

Love the FAmousos....just bought a few legit ones in Puerto Vallrta at Casa Del Habanos and now im out.

Been looking online and there are so many places that sell them but I have no clue which are legit and which are going to screw me over.


----------



## longashes (Nov 16, 2005)

find a reliable source and enjoy both!


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Just for reference ...

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=17214


----------

